
Pogo Stick Sharing Micro Mobility Startup Cangoroo Is Truly Beyond the Pale - JSeymourATL
https://jalopnik.com/pogo-stick-sharing-micro-mobility-company-cangoroo-is-t-1835184447
======
joelx
I disagree with the author of this post. Sometimes the purpose is not just to
go from Point A to Point B, but to have a little bit of fun and who cares when
or where you end up. I think this satisfies that urge.

